# Deer meat on ice ...how many days???



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

How many days can I keep a deer on ice.In-Laws are coming and they want it for tamales but dont want it to be frozen.I have always taken care of the meat within just a couple of days but this time need to keep one until christmas day,shot it wed evening at 3pm,iced down by 5 pm.If I keep it till monday thats 5 days,mayby 6.Am I taking a chance.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

So long as you keep the ice on it and the cooler out of the sun it will be fine. I have kept them as long as a week in a cooler.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I always keep mine on ice for a minimum of 5 days and have went as long as 9.
Did it this way for 20 yrs...................
I was in a hurry this yr on 2 deer and butchered them after only 2 days.
Still too much blood in the meat. 
WOnt do that again if I dont have to.
I dont drain the water, just keep adding ice unless it fills up the cooler.
That cold water pulls the blood out of the meat.


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

*ice*

like redfishr said, i keep mine on ice at least 5-7 days, just keep on addin ice and drain the blood every two days, and dont leave it in the sun.....


----------



## Team Binnion (Jun 3, 2004)

*No Problem*

Glenn,
Keep the water drained off of it very, very good and it will last up to two weeks on ice with out a problem.


----------



## Family Style (Jun 15, 2004)

What these guys said. I started aging my hogs and deer in the cooler this year. I have been hunting a long time and it has improved the outcome of my meat.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

keep it iced and the water drained off, should be no problem


----------



## onthestringer (May 22, 2004)

*Deer Meat*

Keep the cooler tilted up and drain open and it will be fine. 
I've always kept mine on ice a min. of 4-5 days.


----------



## fishslik5 (Jun 6, 2006)

I agree with everyone else. I got ahold of some of the racks the bread man uses to deliver bread to the stores and cut them down to fit in the bottom of my ice chest. I turned them so it keeps the meat off the bottom of the cooler and out of the bloody water. works great in the fish boxes also. Lets the slime drain off the fish. Good luck and enjoy those tamales.


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

I do the same, but try not to leave the drain plug open. This would allow flies to get in and you know how that story could go. I just drain the water and add more ice once a day or every other day if we have cool weather.

I agree that it really improves the meat too!

T


----------



## Unlawful Justice (Sep 19, 2006)

That's some good info. I will have to try and age my deer (now that I am actually killing some) before I get them processed.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't like to leave it more than 5 days but have gone as much as 7. Wouldn't go past 7 for any reason.


----------



## batman (Sep 6, 2004)

When aging in a cooler, is the meat in contact with the ice? Also is the meat actually sort of floating in ice water, and turning white. I have never done this and am going to try it. thanks


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

batman said:


> When aging in a cooler, is the meat in contact with the ice? Also is the meat actually sort of floating in ice water, and turning white. I have never done this and am going to try it. thanks


Yes to both..................no other way in my book.....


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

7-10 days is my goal, I have gone 14 days. Go ahead and bone it out and it will even bleed out better. I do all my own, grind most of it and mix some fresh beef talla with it. It will cook out and smell like fresh beef.............the wife will like it better also. I muscle out the hind quarters and cut steaks out of some and of course the loins. We even have a large tenderizor, you can cut the chicken fried steaks with a fork when I'm done.



Jed


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

redlegg said:


> 7-10 days is my goal, I have gone 14 days. Go ahead and bone it out and it will even bleed out better. I do all my own, grind most of it and mix some fresh beef talla with it. It will cook out and smell like fresh beef.............the wife will like it better also. I muscle out the hind quarters and cut steaks out of some and of course the loins. We even have a large tenderizor, you can cut the chicken fried steaks with a fork when I'm done.
> 
> Jed


Quit it, your makin my mouth water.......


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Just boned out a black buck doe that was killed on the 16th, quartered and left under ice and drained all week. Made steaks and hamburger and sliced the backstrap and left the loins whole.

Just finished frying up some steaks I cut from the hams and man, you can cut it with a fork.

You were right Pale Guy, the stuff is delicious.

TH


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

I guess that I am the oddball one here, When I shoot a white tail or mule deer, I will process the same day or the day after. Deer meat, like other game has a unique flavor thus soaking it makes it just meat without the unique taste. I don't like my beef packed on ice and pale nor do I like my deer meat that way. One the other hand, I will pack an elk for no more than 4-5 days on ice but it will not be allowed to submerged in the water. Just my preference. MERRY CHISTMAS ALL!!!!!!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

sferg said:


> I guess that I am the oddball one here, When I shoot a white tail or mule deer, I will process the same day or the day after. *Deer meat, like other game has a unique flavor thus soaking it makes it just meat without the unique taste. I don't like my beef packed on ice and pale nor do I like my deer meat that way.* One the other hand, I will pack an elk for no more than 4-5 days on ice but it will not be allowed to submerged in the water. Just my preference. MERRY CHISTMAS ALL!!!!!!


I will agree ...my meat dont soak in water....I dont have it processed immediatly and I do leave it in ice but no soaking...the water stays drained....I have a one way check valve on my cooler


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*I also agree here*



troutslayer said:


> I will agree ...my meat dont soak in water....I dont have it processed immediatly and I do leave it in ice but no soaking...the water stays drained....I have a one way check valve on my cooler


If you let the meat soak in water all the flavor will be gone and it doesn't taste like deer.


----------



## ydnark (May 26, 2004)

*Ice chest aging...*

I have done it with success but watch out for flies and ants getting into your cooler. I have had both happen. Flies will lay eggs on meat inside a cooler full of ice. The eggs will not hatch thankfully. Now, I will loosen the drain cap until it almost falls off. That is plenty to allow for the water to drain.


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm with the last couple of posts. Ice for a few days, never floating in water, drain it a couple of times, top it off with fresh ice. After gutting then hanging a deer for a day or two in the cooler, it's bleed good enough for me. If it's white from sitting in water, it's no bueno por caca in my opinion, no taste......


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

*Venison*

I try to keep my meat protected from ice and water. I wrap the meat in plastic and only use the ice to keep it cool in the ice chest. I keep any water drained off. When I get home I take the meat out of the chest, unwrap the plastic and put it in my Garage refigerator to continue to age. I only age the meat as long as it takes me to butcher it, package it and freeze it, no more than seven days. I want to preserve the taste of the venison as much as I can. Treat the meat as you would a Beef Ribeye Steak and it will be just fine.


----------

